# A good image editing/manipulation software



## Isaiah (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi guys,

does anyone know any programs that are better than mspaint besides photoshop? One that's free. ty


----------



## Reaper (Feb 15, 2009)

GIMP
others are crap


----------



## strata8 (Feb 15, 2009)

GIMP, I guess.

There are quite a few good free ones out there. Although you've probably heard this a gazillion times... Google it


----------



## Isaiah (Feb 15, 2009)

ok ill use gimp ty


----------



## Splych (Feb 15, 2009)

There is also Paint.NET

I prefer it more than GIMP considering the simplicity of it.


----------



## DarkZBoy (Feb 15, 2009)

Echo said:
			
		

> There is also Paint.NET
> 
> I prefer it more than GIMP considering the simplicity of it.


Read my mind,
Paint.net is definitely cooler.

I like it because of the forums it has relating to paint.net

It also has plguins you can download.


----------



## Reaper (Feb 15, 2009)

Paint.NET is not quite advanced enough to make Photoshop-quality things as easily
I would put it on the MSPaint side of editors


----------



## Berthenk (Feb 15, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> I would put it on the MSPaint side of editors


Why? I'd say it's pretty good, i like it more than photoshop. Why? Because i got used to Paint.net earlier than photoshop. And now i have photoshop,
i still use and like Paint.net more. Photoshop takes too long to start up, and takes too much space. Also, Paint.net is free, and there are thousands of
plugins and tutorials. Photoshop might also have much plugins, but i haven't looked into that. And, i love the interface, the color choosing window,
the possibility to anti-alias lines as you draw them (not with the penciltool, just with lines and the paintbrush. You also have the 	possibility to
not anti-alias the lines.


----------



## Sp33der (Feb 15, 2009)

GIMP, takes some time to get used to the GUI tough


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sp33der said:
			
		

> GIMP, takes some time to get used to the GUI tough



GIMPshop perhaps?
http://www.gimpshop.com/


----------



## Wabsta (Feb 15, 2009)

cmon..
Adobe Photoshop..
I mean, pirate it damnit.


----------



## sirdashadow (Feb 15, 2009)

Try photofiltre. It's a small program, loads quickly and there is a freeware version.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 15, 2009)

Haha i find Paint.net just fun to use. Gimp is too clunky.


----------

